# Database Errors



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 24, 2005)

I am occasionally getting a Database Error when I load new pages. Not to often, but enough to be noticable. They have cleared up every time when I refresh the page, but they have been happening all morning. Just an FYI.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 24, 2005)

I've been seeing them too.  Once or twice, I've had to reload more than once to get the page up as well.


----------



## smok (Jan 24, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I am occasionally getting a Database Error when I load new pages. Not to often, but enough to be noticable. They have cleared up every time when I refresh the page, but they have been happening all morning. Just an FYI.



And I got one when I read this topic!


----------



## diaglo (Jan 24, 2005)

ditto.

also occassionally losing my "default skin"

and the tags.

and psting


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 24, 2005)

I am occasionally seeing this also.  Click back and try to read the same thread again and no issues.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 24, 2005)

I think for every one of those "an email has been sent to our Technical Staff" messages, Michael Morris must pop another itty-bitty blood vessel. Hope it doesn't all add up.


----------



## Zappo (Jan 24, 2005)

I think those emails must get filtered out after a while. I know I've caused the sending of more than ten today all by myself.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm getting the Database error more frequently now. Not enough to ruin things for me, but once every 5 or 6 threads that I open need to be refreshed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2005)

I was getting them earlier today but I honestly haven't gotten on in the last hour or so...  (  looks scared knowing he’s just doomed himself)


----------



## Dakkareth (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm getting these errors, too. No big thing as a refresh brings me where I want to be (and with great speed ), but they occur ...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

I see them about everyone 12 or so threads


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

Thomas and I suspect that the new server's speed is outstripping the safety restrains set on MySQL.  MySQL only allows 100 or so simultaneous sessions by default, but this server is capacle of doing that and more with ease.  He'll bump the limit up tonight and see if that helps.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Michael


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the update Michael!  In the meantime refresh has been working well...


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, Thomas upped the simul sessions from 100 to 1000.  We'll see if that helps


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I've been browsing around this site for a couple hours now and not a single database error has popped up (crosses fingers) so perhaps this bug is now squashed.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, Thomas upped the simul sessions from 100 to 1000. We'll see if that helps




Ya know, it is can frightening...to see MM, change avatar Icons so rapidly...just a thought *eye winking smilie*


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2005)

That geometer pic from Complete Arcane was getting to depressed looking for my tastes.  Wanted something with flair.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That geometer pic from Complete Arcane was getting to depressed looking for my tastes.  Wanted something with flair.




Hmmm your avatar looks like a 15-year-old hippie with a soul patch...

Nice artwork though, at first chance I thought it was a picture.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> That geometer pic from Complete Arcane was getting to depressed looking for my tastes. Wanted something with flair.




Well, it is  a eye catcher


----------

